# Cycle Country plow mount



## rick_ca (Nov 25, 2009)

Own a 04 Yamaha Bruin 350 4x4 a friend gave me a “Cycle country Plow/pushbar but not the mounting brackets it was on his old atv when he sold it, I was wondering if anyone has fabricated one for the Bruin and if so could they send/ post dimensions for me so I can fabricate one for myself
Many Thanks in Advance


----------

